# Toe facing wrong way



## Kare (Feb 13, 2015)

Hi all, I just wanted some input on Merlin's one foot (left foot in the photo). At first I had thought because he was a baby he just stood funny sometimes, but the more I look the more frequently I see his one back toe facing forward when he's perched. He shows no signs of pain, etc. No infection or anything around the foot, but it's always forward. It never causes him any problems perching, either, so it doesn't bother him, it just looks funny when you know how their feet are supposed to be. Typically it will be facing forward even more than in the photo.

I just wanted to know if perhaps it's just a deformity that wasn't corrected at birth or something the breeder didn't treat. Thanks all.


----------



## Kare (Feb 13, 2015)

Here's how it is sometimes, very far forward with the other 2 toes. Before this he was standing normal with the toe back where it should be.


----------



## aluz (Jul 24, 2011)

It's hard to say whether it is a very slight deformity he was born with or if it was caused on the nest as a young chick. Things like this can happen on crowded nests with lots of siblings and in some cases where the nests aren't cleaned often and the breeder doesn't remove the poop build up from the chicks' feet and that can later result in foot deformities.

I wouldn't even consider your Merlin to be disabled, he has all his toes and knows how to use his "problematic" little toe in a proper way when he wants to, and the two bigger toes are just very slightly turned inwardly. There is nothing wrong in perching in a more original way, your Merlin is perfectly able to lead a normal life with no problems at all.


----------



## Kare (Feb 13, 2015)

Thanks Aluz  
I just wanted to be sure it's not something I should take action on. I find it quite cute and it adds to his personality.  I figured it should be ok since he has no issues perching etc. I feel better now.


----------



## aluz (Jul 24, 2011)

You're most welcome, Kerry! Enjoy your cute boy Merlin, he is perfect in my eyes too.


----------



## SusanBudgies (Dec 6, 2008)

Merlin is a lovely grey spangle. And I agree his feet look fine to me.


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*That is Merlin's "magickal" toe! It's the one that gives him special powers that other budgies don't have. Merlin doesn't want everyone to know what all he can do so I can't give his secrets away.*


----------



## Pipsicle (Oct 1, 2014)

My second budgie has the same issue. I took her to the vet who said that she was probably injured as a baby but it's healed perfectly fine and doesn't seem to trouble her much. She does seem ever so slightly more shaky once in a while when perching than my other budgie but it doesn't stop her from doing anything.

These days her toes actually more and more all face the right way round.


----------



## Kare (Feb 13, 2015)

I'm hoping his secret magickal toe may eventually get a _little_ better as he gets older (only because it _looks_ extremely uncomfortable sometimes, but it doesn't seem to bother him one bit) 
Perhaps when Merlin is hand tame he will reveal the secrets of his toe to me


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*


Kare said:



Perhaps when Merlin is hand tame he will reveal the secrets of his toe to me 

Click to expand...

Hmmm, I'm not sure Merlin's supposed to reveal those secrets to mere mortals. 
But -- since it's his magick if Merlin decides you are worthy enough then there's no telling what he may do. *


----------



## philw (Aug 22, 2014)

You might want to try gathering some other perches with slightly smallerdiameters,....natural safe branches, that might encourage exercising the foot. Try this for a week or so and then add back to your regular perches. Just a thought.


----------



## Kare (Feb 13, 2015)

Yes I actually had a plan for that, to get a lot more perches tomorrow. Natural wood/pumice etc. When we first got him I had checked the pet store twice and their perches were absolutely sold out and not restocked. So hopefully the shelves will be overflowing tomorrow so we can come home with more goodies to replace the dowel ones.


----------

